# Ice watch 2022



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

The boys up north have some good ice, and I’m going to enjoy a little this weekend.

But, what I really want is to get on some SW Ohio ice. After tomorrow, the forecast looks good, and I’m confident that Acton and maybe even Cowan will have fishable ice this winter. If you have any information about local ice conditions, please share.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## I'llfish4food (12 mo ago)

Rooster said:


> The boys up north have some good ice, and I’m going to enjoy a little this weekend.
> 
> But, what I really want is to get on some SW Ohio ice. After tomorrow, the forecast looks good, and I’m confident that Acton and maybe even Cowan will have fishable ice this winter. If you have any information about local ice conditions, please share.
> 
> ...


A fellow on Ohio Fishing Reports caught a big mess of bluegills on Indian lake. There are people on the ice at Fort Laramie. Thinking I'll wait until next week after we get some low teens this week.


----------



## Tall guy in a kayak (Jun 7, 2021)

I drove over to Cowan Sunday to see how much ice cover there was. East end was mostly frozen over, from Lily pads to the kayak launch. More ice around shallow parts.

Ice near the Lily pads was a least a few inches thick. Didn't try walking on it or measuring.

Middle of lake was still soft water.


----------



## Tall guy in a kayak (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## Tall guy in a kayak (Jun 7, 2021)

These were taken from the peninsula by the far east marina & boat ramp


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Sounds like there are several options north of interstate 70.

Thanks for the Cowan pics. If the ten day forecast holds…..I will be walking on Cowan next week.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Fished Kiser Saturday. 5-5.5" of good clear ice.

Checked Acton this morning. 3-3.5" of good clear ice where I checked. Can't wait to fish it next weekend!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Creek Warrior (Sep 8, 2021)

Rooster said:


> Fished Kiser Saturday. 5-5.5" of good clear ice.
> 
> Checked Acton this morning. 3-3.5" of good clear ice where I checked. Can't wait to fish it next weekend!
> 
> ...


Do any good at Kiser? I did not stop on my way back from Indian like I planned but when driving past I was surprised I did not see any shanty’s out.


----------



## Hortance (Jun 10, 2014)

Rooster said:


> Fished Kiser Saturday. 5-5.5" of good clear ice.
> 
> Checked Acton this morning. 3-3.5" of good clear ice where I checked. Can't wait to fish it next weekend!
> 
> ...


Are you aware of any info that would inform about specific risks at Kiser? Related to ....it's spring-fed, correct? I had a very scary ice experience toward to NE end 2 years ago....Ice cracking w/ every step to shore....Good thing I was running the last 25 yards, tripling the force to break through...Not my best moment. LOL


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Sorry, I’ve only fished Kiser from the ice, and I’m not very knowledgeable about the lake. Not even sure if it is spring fed? I know there is a channel that runs the length of the lake, and a creek on the East side.

I was there from 7am – 7pm on Saturday, first one out/ last one off. It was LOUD, but I didn’t run into any ice less than 5”. There were about a dozen trucks in the parking lot around 1pm. It was pretty typical of what I get at Kiser….lots of gills, lots of crappie, and a few perch…….everything small.


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

Anyone have eyes on cowan?


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Yikes! The weather next week doesn’t look promising!

Taking a vacation day tomorrow to fish Acton.

Any word on Cowan? I really want to get out there this weekend.


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

Rooster said:


> Yikes! The weather next week doesn’t look promising!
> 
> Taking a vacation day tomorrow to fish Acton.
> 
> Any word on Cowan? I really want to get out there this weekend.


Hahaha because of your signature I cannot give you any information…..ever.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

You can share the info...I know the secret password......Who Dey? Lol

5" on Acton....good crappie bite.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Southwest Ohio, local pond. 3 1/2" of good, clear, ice. The ice seems to confuse Mowgli the German Shepard. I think he saw the ducks and geese around the fountain and thought "...Water ! Oh boy!..." His first couple of steps were hilarious...


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Rooster said:


> You can share the info...I know the secret password......Who Dey? Lol
> 
> 5" on Acton....good crappie bite.
> 
> ...


Did you share that Hop Slam with the crappie?


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Sure....crappie LOVE Hopslam!


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

On second thought....Steelers forever!

Keep the info...I know where I'm fishing this weekend. Lol









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## I'llfish4food (12 mo ago)

Rooster said:


> Fished Kiser Saturday. 5-5.5" of good clear ice.
> 
> Checked Acton this morning. 3-3.5" of good clear ice where I checked. Can't wait to fish it next weekend!
> 
> ...


----------



## LoneWolfNoPack (Mar 26, 2012)

Rooster said:


> On second thought....Steelers forever!
> 
> Keep the info...I know where I'm fishing this weekend. Lol
> 
> ...


I'm potentially checking out cowan tomorrow morning if you need a partner. Not easy to find serious ice fishermen in this part of the state.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Who Dey!

Acton is treating me well again today.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shmang (Mar 2, 2014)

My 13 year old Son and I hit a pond today just over the state line in Indiana and he was thrilled to pop his first ever ice fishing catch of a 9 inch Crappie and 10 ten inch 'Gill. Wax worm was the ticket for us. Almost six inches of ice that way.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Fished Cowan today from 9 to 5. Saw 2 other groups out there. Measured 4" for the most part. Ice was uneven, lots of wet spots, & pressure cracks. Some noises that I didn't like to hear in the middle of the lake while walking across a couple of those cracks.

Pretty much non stop action all day. Fished a brush pile in about 12 FOW. Tons of crappie & gills. A few nice girls, but only a couple crappie over 10". Did get my fish little perch from Cowan, but no saugeye.
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

Hello. Not new to ice fishing but new to this area. Wanted to hit Cowan last Monday but couldn’t find waxxies. I fished lake Rupert in Vinton county Saturday. Would love to hit Cowan on the ice for the first time if it locks back up.


----------



## Shmang (Mar 2, 2014)

Wonder what the warm spell did to the ice. We have a above ground pool and it still has about 3 inches since the past few days were warmer. Suppossed to get back below freezing this evening and in to the weekend but that still may not be enough to be safe. Thoughts?


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

I left for the north. We have 18 inches of clear ice. Playing with this thing this year


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Any updates on local ice? Rain, high temps last week, and snow didn't help.......but, I hope the low temps were enough.


----------



## LoneWolfNoPack (Mar 26, 2012)

Wish I knew. May try mid week


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Just checked Acton. 4" of good ice, 1" of crust, and about 2" of packed snow. Water is very stained. Not going to be able to drag the sled to the crappie. So, I plan on going for saugeye tomorrow. I have not clue where to find them, but hope the area I'm able to access holds at least one. Lol


----------



## LoneWolfNoPack (Mar 26, 2012)

May spud cowan tomorrow. Need to get out of house


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Too much snow to drag sled to my crappie spot. Still no saugeye, but getting some crappie & gills.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Weather doesn’t look great for SW Ohio ice next weekend. But, with a little luck the warm temps will melt the snow, and the overnight lows will be enough to maintain the ice.
Please keep reporting ice conditions.

I need one more shot at getting a saugeye on the ice.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

Rooster: what areas of Cowan freeze up first??? I want to go check the ice but I’d rather check the best spots. I don’t have a spud bar so I’d go out and drill every bit as I go.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

This year I’ve only fished Cowan ice on the main lake by the marina. When I was there people were fishing the campground cove and by the dam. I really don’t know which areas get ice first. No clue on current conditions, I was there last weekend, and it was some spooky (uneven) ice before the rain & snow….strongly suggest finding something to use as a spud bar. Hopefully someone went this weekend, and can share current conditions.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

Thank you. I will probably check it out this evening or tomorrow. At least look and see if people are out. I’ve never used a spud bar before. Just go slow and drill a bunch of holes until you are deep enough to fish lol.


----------



## Shmang (Mar 2, 2014)

Made the quick drive to our Indiana waters yesterday and happy to report six inches of ice. Not a huge bite but steady, with again wax worms being the bait of choice. The one small tiny ice spoon I had caught nothing but it was a good to make the effort.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Checked Acton this afternoon. The edges are a little soft, but 6" of good ice where I checked. VERY slick out there. Going to be any easy drag tomorrow.....don't forget the spikes if you get out there.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Fished Acton yesterday between 7:30 – 4:30. 6” everywhere I drilled, but the weather this week doesn’t look kind to the ice. If you can…..get out there today.
Constant crappie action, but lots of dinks. Did get plenty of 10”+ fish.





  








021322.jpg




__
Rooster


__
11 mo ago


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Has anyone seen what spring valley wetlands looks like? Is it iced over?


----------

